# Kubuntu Firewall and Anti Virus



## orirunaway

Hi,

I am new to kubuntu, and I wanted to know what is the most advisable free firewall for linux? and as well as to antivirus (real-time antivirus which alerts when opening a risky documents or executables with virus, trojans, etc.).

I have install the Firestarter, but when I ran some open port testing on the net, it was showing stealth on all ports though it responds to PING. How would I configure this to drop the request or to not respond to a PING?:4-dontkno


----------



## briealeida

The following site maybe useful to you: http://firestarter.sourceforge.net/manual/wizard.php

Other firewalls for Linux include iptables which is my personal favorite.

This person had the exact same question: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=14334


----------



## PureEvilDan

Try some of the answers in this thread. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f64/security-software-155940.html?highlight=Firewall


----------



## hal8000

orirunaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to kubuntu, and I wanted to know what is the most advisable free firewall for linux? and as well as to antivirus (real-time antivirus which alerts when opening a risky documents or executables with virus, trojans, etc.).


There are NO viruses in linux. You dont need antivirus software.

The only time you need antivirus for linux is if you have a home network which includes windows clients. The antivirus software in linux removes the viruses that would affect the windows computers. If you open a winodws virus in linux it has no meaning, you can just use it as ASCII, raw text , etc
There are no executables either. In windows, file types work on extensions so any file ending in .exe would be an executable- in unix/linux the file itself determines its properties, it can be set executable by changing file attributes.

From kubuntu open console, then try this
move into your home directory, type
ls -l (l as in long)
This will list the file attributes, then use the command "file" to show you what type of file you are looking at
e.g. file .bashrc 
will report the file is a shell script. Have fun.


----------



## kinbard

hal8000 said:


> There are NO viruses in linux


I'm sure what he meant to say is that linux does not have the same *problems* that windows does with viruses, not that there are *no* viruses that have affected linux past or present, which is not true.
FYI
http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT3307459975.html


----------



## TheMatt

I use KlamAV and KMyFirewall. Get them in Adept or with apt-get. http://www.techsupportforum.com/906942-post8.html


----------

